# Alberton Gorge permit and company up for Sale



## wwaters (Nov 25, 2014)

Montana rafting company for sale. Established in 1976. Includes, Clark Fork Alberton Gorge permit (Black Foot and Spokane rivers are optional), Montana Outfitter license (for fishing), 2 vans, 2 trailers, bus, (rafting gear 6 NRS rafts, gear for sixty rafters), web-site, custy list and a few odds and ends.

Also included is first right for purchase or lease option on rafting property (.7 acres w/ 25'x30' shop.) This is prime business property. Walking distance to put in! Great location for low operating expenses and operating logistics. 

If you want to own a rafting company that caters to the Missoula Montana market, Coeur d'Alene Idaho market and visitors traveling to Glacier National park please feel free to reply for inquiry. 

Asking $183,000 for the whole package.


----------



## bribish (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi, is the rafting company still for sale?
Is there a good email address i can reach out to you?
Thank you,
Brian


----------

